# Another product from Sinornis Pharma Ltd



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Just came accross another product of interest for those seeking alternatives to the ups and downs of medications through natural means. This product is called ORIGOMAX and is made from Origanum, or Oregano.

Here is an article from Sinoris about the product:

http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/sinornis/OrigoMax.cfm

Like many of the other herbal products available through them and elsewhere, there is muti-faceted benefit in the properties of the herb.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you fp for finding that website,

I have a human grade product that I am inquiring about myself, with regards to using it for pigeons, with the manufacturer. (In fact I have a lot more I'm inquiring about regarding the safety of using them in pigeon rehab)

This one I have is called Carvacrol (which is the most active ingredient in wild oregano) oregano species Origanum vulgare.This is true wild oregano , nothing like the spice we use, and has potent health benefits. Carvacrol is a naturally occuring compound effective against all types of microbes such as bacteria,virus, fungus and parasites.

Oil of oregano reverses (in humans): allergies, arthritis, asthma, athlete's foot, back pain, bites, bronchitis, candida, canker sorses, colds, cold sores, colitis, diarrhea, earaches, eczema, fatigue, flu, gastritis, gum disease, muscle pain, nerve pain, prostratis, psoriasis, rignworm, sinusitis, pain from injuries, strains, sprains, parasites, rashes, toothaches.

It provides a defense against killer infections such as E.coli, hepatitus, viral pheumonia, meningitis, encephalitis, Lymes' disease and flesh eating bacteria.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Thank you fp for finding that website,
> 
> I have a human grade product that I am inquiring about myself, with regards to using it for pigeons, with the manufacturer. (In fact I have a lot more I'm inquiring about regarding the safety of using them in pigeon rehab)
> 
> ...



I'm especially interested in the product you are mentioning as, after posting this site, it seems that PigeonNetwork will no longer be carrying the products from Norway. Not that there has been a loss of faith regarding the listings,
but rather the company made a significant price jump which seemed like a bait and then price gouge maneuver. So when the supplies are gone from PigeonNetwork, that will be it. They were the sole distributor as far as I know for the US. However, regarding the Citromed, another product available at Health Food stores would be Citricidex Liquid 4oz that can be purchased for about $6.00. This was recomended by the person @ the site after we emailed about the situation w/Sinornis Pharma. I mentioned using GSE as a substitute for the Citromed, and he told me he had used the above product for years on his dogs and birds and that many of the citrus products on the market are in fact GSE in varying strengths.

Thanks very much for your post Treesa, it may be in fact far more useful information than the what I initially posted. And judging from the benefits for humans, I wouldn't mind being a guinea pig and taking it before the pijies  .
Please keep us posted!!

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi fp,


I have tried to find how to get ahold of Sinornis Pharma...with no success.

Any ideas?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

fp,

I will keep you posted on my findings.

My only concern with the human grade version of Carvacrol "Essential oil of Oregano", is that it may be too potent. When I use it, it does leave a heat sensation when you mix it with a tiny bit of water, and swallow it...and that is only a drop of it. ( the drop does not mix easy in water) It does state to avoid contact with eyes.

I don't worry about toxicity as these products are made from non toxic sources.

I don't think it contains alcohol as some of the other products do, which would be another concern.

There is another product called Premier Limonene Complex that I mix with it which is an orange peel essential oil, which may be like Citromed. It is an extremely powerful monoterphene antioxidant, uniquely extracted by a patented double-distillation process. Also, has no harmful solvents, perticides or chemicals. It is buffered with calcium so its ph balanced otherwise it would be way to acidic. It is great help in many conditions(clinically tested on humans) as follows: Candida, poor digestion, stomach pain, constipation, fatigue, skin disorders, toe nail fungus, Gall bladder problems, muscle stiffness, arthritis, toothache & abscess, bacterial infection, fungal infections, viral infections, poor sense of taste, headaches, swollen tonsils, sore throat, etc.

I e-mailed the company and spoke to a tech who is trying to get Dr. Marshall to check on which products can be used on birds, pigeons specifically, and especially the detoxfication products. I did get an e-mail back from the tech, who said she hadn't forgotton and would make sure it was brought to his attention when he isn't busy.  (whenever) 

I am continuing my persuit.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Phil & Treesa,

Well, I tried my persistant best to get a link that would bring me to the old spot where all the Sinornis products were on the page and you could navigate to a description of all of them. After trying every which way I could think of to by-pass being directed to PigoenNetwork (not a bad thing, just not what I was looking for) I started trying to go back to old order emails etc. and send emails out to see what was going on. 

Phil, PigeonNetwork was the only distributor in the US for Sinornis. When the link to the two remaining products they have in stock expires, they will complete the removal @ their site of any reference to Sinornis Pharma. That
includes the articles in the Vet section.

They are serious pigeon people and believe that Sinornis is price gouging. My conversation w/someone from the site was direct and sincere, although he felt cautious about what he could communicate. During the communication I brought up using the GSE as a replacement for the Citromed, which is why he 
recommended the product above and had some comments about some of the companies who claim to have a citrus product which in reality are just varying strengths of GSE, and that they can be had cheaper from a Health Food Store. I am seriously thinking that the GEM product--Trikanox would be a substitute for the Berimax. That's why I traced that product down because unlike Sinornis, who won't list the active ingredient, GEM actually states that it is Goldenseal. Now maybe the Berimax is from Oregon Grape or the like, but it does seem to be Berbine related, I could be wrong. A couple of links to the active ingredients in Goldenseal (Golden Seal):

http://www.fungusfocus.com/html/berberine.htm

http://www.adaptogeno.com/hydrastis_canadensis_ing.htm

I did finally find a web page that gave an email link to Norway and sent off a post. I don't know that it will matter as if there is no US distributor, by the time you add shipping and handling and the price increases, it may be cost prohibitive especially if alternatives can be found in the US.

After this windy post, Treesa, that is why I am so lookiing forward to anything that you find out regarding the alternative product for the Origomax,
because right now it is doubtful that this companies products will either be available or affordable. As it is, the Citromed is a small bottle that could easily be gone thru quickly, when there is a cheaper human grade equivalent
available. JMHO--I mean really 


I will post here if I do hear from Norway, but they better get off their "high horse".


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

OK Phil,

Now I'm confused, check these links out:

http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/sinornis/norway.cfm

Currency converter:

http://www.xe.com/

Scroll to bottom and type in the amount you want to convert.

That puts the Citromed & Chromed @ $14.44, the Berimax & Origomax @ $24.06 and the Oxyguard and Lactomed @ $12.03.

The total for my order of one bottle each Citromed & Berimax was $48.10. I think it was shipped slow boat from Texas. Go figure...

So w/the price drop of going direct, how bad could the shipping be??  

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I think it is a shame when any Manufacturer allows only one distributor for another country...unless the terms include no price gougeing.

The pigeonnetwork in Texas, or whatever it was seemed sketchy to me, no real address, no contact info, no names, no phone number...I was a little put off by that. But when I did e-mail them awhile back through a link that did not actually give their e-mail address, they did write back a nice reply to my question about one of the products.

Last night I did find a web page in Norweigan for the manufacturer, and I wrote to them in English. 

I personally would LOVE to be their U.S. Distributor, and I would certainly be happy to keep prices to the bone.

Shipping anywhere in the lower 48 from anywhere in the lower 48 for one or four small plastic bottles of meds should not be more tha 5 bucks insured for first class, or maybe 6.50 for 'priority'...but I think they were slow TO ship, as my order also took a long time to get here, when, Texas to here should be like three or four days tops.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Phil,

The last link I posted for them gives you email to Norway Sales Representative & customer service. It looks to be their Norwegian home page but who knows how they are set up. At any rate, the email window that pops up in both instances is the vet who wrote the articles about the products that are listed on the site and in the vet section of PigeonNetwork. So I'd think you'd be pretty close to the source there. Why don't you ask him about being a distributor? Only problem is you might have to put up a chunk of change. Let us know how it goes. 

BTW, I did write to him re: whether there was another distributor in US. Also, when I've gotten meds outside of country, the shipping cost wasn't really that bad, and the wait was about as long as it took from Texas!

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hmmmm...

I will see what I can do.

I think these sorts of Products are a very progressive step forward and I would be happy to be associated with them.

I already mostly make my living from my own products with Mail Order, so trecking to the Post Office and penning in Address labels is old hat to me...and is something I enjoy.

When I move, I intend to have more room anyway for dedicated areas and work stations for various things.

Wish me luck..!

Who knows if they will need a chunk of change or no...hopefully 'no'...but what they should wish for is someone responsible, honest, who has good penmanship, and who will not screw it up or price gouge or take too long to ship when people do order.

I'd be happy to ship overnight or next-day and so on if someone wished.

It would be fun I think.

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

